# netscape und scrollbar



## butterschmalz (27. Januar 2001)

hi

wie bekomme ich die scrollbar aus dem top_frame weg??

Im Internet Explorer funzt es ohne probs!!! 

need HELP !!! 

thx

byby


----------



## butterschmalz (28. Januar 2001)

erstmal danke. 

hab es so gemacht und im Internet Explorer ging es. Nur im Netscape net. 

Ich hab dann 3-4 die Auflösung von 800x600 auf 1024x768 gewechselt um zu vergleichen und plötzlich ging es auch im netscape. 

Das sind dann so die Sachen die ich beim Seitenbauen überhaupt net verstehe! 

byby 
butterschmalz


----------



## Klon (28. Januar 2001)

There is no need to understand netscape...
it's almost... ehm boring.


----------



## butterschmalz (28. Januar 2001)

wo du recht hast, hast du recht!  :-]


----------

